# Welcher BitTorrent-Client ist der schnellste?



## Manki (24. August 2009)

Hi,

wollte mal fragen, welcher denn jetzt der schnellste Torrent-Client
ist. Ich benutze bisher Vuze, habe jetzt viel von BitComet gelesen.
Habt ihr da vielleicht Erfahrungen gemacht?


Gruß


----------



## Rabowke (25. August 2009)

Es gibt nicht *den* schnellsten Clienten. Die Geschwindigkeit fällt & steigt mit dem Tracker bzw. den Peers, also die Leute, die ihre Datenteile teilen.

Hier gibts eine Übersicht verfügbarer Clients.

Ich hab vor Jahren, wo z.B. die PCGames testweise Daten über torrent verteilt hat, µTorrent benutzt. Klein, schnell und sehr ressourcensparend.  

Aber es gibt im Moment kaum noch sinnvolle Anwendungsmöglichkeiten für Torrent.


----------



## aeghistos (25. August 2009)

Transmission ist nicht schlecht.


----------



## HanFred (25. August 2009)

ich benutze auch nur noch µTorrent. eben weil's schlank ist und kaum ressourcen verbraucht.


----------

